# What Cam should I get ?



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey guys ! '06 m6 owner with 35k miles. I've got a corsa sport exhaust and voilante CAI. 

Soon I'm going to buy headers and a cam. More than likely I'm going to get the SLP headers (not getting kooks, and yes, I'm aware that they look nicer and better quality)

My question is what cam should I get ? My car's a daily driver but i only have 3 miles to work. So i put less than 10k on the car per year. I was on maryland speed and all they offer are LPE cams. I am not against LPE cams. In fact, I'm somewhat ignorant in regards to GTO cams. What do u all recommend ?


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Contact Ed Curtis at www.flowtechinduction.com he made me a nice daily driver cam!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Call someone who knows about LSX cams. Alot depends on your driving style, current mods, and fututre mods. I went with the LPE GT2-3 cam. I like it alot but could of gone a little biger. I did lose some low end but it hasn't made my DD any harder to drive.

*Since your an LS2 and the stock intake mani sucks, I would get it ported for a few extra bucks. It will easily add 20+ hp olone with a cam and headers.*


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

wiesman02 said:


> hey guys ! '06 m6 owner with 35k miles. I've got a corsa sport exhaust and voilante CAI.
> 
> Soon I'm going to buy headers and a cam. More than likely I'm going to get the SLP headers (not getting kooks, and yes, I'm aware that they look nicer and better quality)
> 
> My question is what cam should I get ? My car's a daily driver but i only have 3 miles to work. So i put less than 10k on the car per year. I was on maryland speed and all they offer are LPE cams. I am not against LPE cams. In fact, I'm somewhat ignorant in regards to GTO cams. What do u all recommend ?




Just like Zrocket stated. Contact Ed Curtis @ www.flowtechinduction.com.

Ed is THE MAN when it comes to cams. Tell him about what mods your car currently has and any future plans and he will custom grind a cam to meet your needs. A lot of people pick OFF THE SHELF cams, although they work fine, there is nothing like a custom grind cam made to meet your application requirements. The wrong cam can really hurt you.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish I still lived in Connecticut. I'd travel down to New Haven and talk with the guys that specialize in GTO's down there. They'd have been a big help. Too bad I'm now 1500 miles away.

I will take your advice guys, thanks ! I will probably end up buying the headers and getting a tune, then when I have more $, I'll do it


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

wiesman02 said:


> I wish I still lived in Connecticut. I'd travel down to New Haven and talk with the guys that specialize in GTO's down there. They'd have been a big help. Too bad I'm now 1500 miles away.
> 
> I will take your advice guys, thanks ! I will probably end up buying the headers and getting a tune, then when I have more $, I'll do it


You must mean the guys at Mongillo Motors. That's the shop who has been doing all the work on my ride. They are the best.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

LOWET said:


> You must mean the guys at Mongillo Motors. That's the shop who has been doing all the work on my ride. They are the best.


Yah, them. I used to do a Snap-On route in the Hamden / New Haven area. Didn't hit those guys, but every mechanic swears by them as the best around for GTO's. They certainly have their reputation !


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

wiesman02 said:


> Yah, them. I used to do a Snap-On route in the Hamden / New Haven area. Didn't hit those guys, but every mechanic swears by them as the best around for GTO's. They certainly have their reputation !


Yeah, I think they are the best of the best. cars get shipped to them from all over the country


----------

